# Bootcamp et parallels desktop



## loupied (17 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Windows 10 en bootcamp sur mon mac mini

J'aimerais utiliser une machine virtuelle comme parallels desktop et j'ai vu qu'on pouvons créer une virtualisation de boot camp avec ce logiciel
Je voudrais savoir si c'était possible de supprimer ou déplacer suite à la virtualisation pour ne plus avoir bootcamp.
Le but c'est de rester sur une virtualisation de windows 10 seulement quand j'utilise macosx

Merci à vous pour votre retour et votre aide

Bonne journée


----------



## chafpa (17 Novembre 2020)

Tu mets ta machine virtuelle (MV) où tu veux ....

PS : J'utilise Parallels Desktop depuis la version 4 ou 5


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2020)

loupied a dit:


> J'aimerais utiliser une machine virtuelle comme parallels desktop et j'ai vu qu'on pouvons créer une virtualisation de boot camp avec ce logiciel


Oui, ce n'est pas un problème.


loupied a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si c'était possible de supprimer ou déplacer suite à la virtualisation pour ne plus avoir bootcamp.


Non, car dans le cas figure précédent, ce n'est pas réellement une machine virtuelle qui est créée, mais un fichier qui est d'une taille très petite donnant accès à l'utilisation de Windows. Lis cette réponse #13.


loupied a dit:


> Le but c'est de rester sur une virtualisation de windows 10 seulement quand j'utilise macosx


Tu auras compris que si tu supprimes la partition créée avec Assistant Boot Camp qu'il te faudra ensuite créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle, donc refaire une installation complète de Windows. Eh oui, par la suite, tu peux placer le fichier de cette machine virtuelle dans un autre disque dur USB.


----------



## chafpa (17 Novembre 2020)

Bien vu, j'avais pas compris que c'était Bootcamp qu'il voulait utiliser en virtualisation


----------



## loupied (17 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,merci pour votre réponse,par contre une virtualisation de boot camp est quand même optimal et rapide pendant l utilisation?Que pouvez vous me conseiller sans perdre mes données de Windows,pour supprimer bootcamp et installer parallèl desktop?
Merci encore


----------



## loupied (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,je me permet de vous relancer pour savoir si les performances sont optimales en virtualisant Boot Camp sur Mac.
Merci pour votre retour


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2020)

loupied a dit:


> Bonjour,je me permet de vous relancer pour savoir si les performances sont optimales en virtualisant Boot Camp sur Mac.
> Merci pour votre retour


Que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware, il n'y aura pas de performances optimales, car tu fais une confusion. Une machine virtuelle sera entièrement en émulation au niveau matériel, à aucun moment cette machine virtuelle n'utilisera directement les composants de la carte mère d'un Mac au niveau processeur, mémoire, carte graphique.

A la base il faut un Mac qui soit bien doté matériellement et pour exemple, dans le panneau des réglages d'une machine virtuelle, si ton Mac possède 16 Go de mémoire, tu ne pourras utiliser au maximum que 8 Go, même chose avec une carte graphique de base de 4 Go, seul un maximum de 2 Go sera possible. L'émulation du nombre de coeurs sera aussi limité, donc une machine virtuelle sera techniquement une version en totale émulation logicielle.


----------



## loupied (21 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware, il n'y aura pas de performances optimales, car tu fais une confusion. Une machine virtuelle sera entièrement en émulation au niveau matériel, à aucun moment cette machine virtuelle n'utilisera directement les composants de la carte mère d'un Mac au niveau processeur, mémoire, carte graphique.
> 
> A la base il faut un Mac qui soit bien doté matériellement et pour exemple, dans le panneau des réglages d'une machine virtuelle, si ton Mac possède 16 Go de mémoire, tu ne pourras utiliser au maximum que 8 Go, même chose avec une carte graphique de base de 4 Go, seul un maximum de 2 Go sera possible. L'émulation du nombre de coeurs sera aussi limité, donc une machine virtuelle sera techniquement une version en totale émulation logicielle.


Bonjour Locke,merci pour cette précision.Oui ma question n'était pas complètement clair, ce que je voulais dire c'est que sans même trop pousser le matériel est ce que ça reste fluide et fiable la virtualisation de Boot Camp par rapport a la virtualisation windows.Merci pour votre patience


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2020)

loupied a dit:


> Bonjour Locke,merci pour cette précision.Oui ma question n'était pas complètement clair, ce que je voulais dire c'est que sans même trop pousser le matériel est ce que ça reste fluide et fiable la virtualisation de Boot Camp par rapport a la virtualisation windows.Merci pour votre patience


Encore une fois, petite confusion de ta part, car Assistant Boot Camp permet de faire l'installation de Windows dans une partition dédiée et qui sera indépendante de macOS. Avec Parallels Desktop où VMware, ces derniers permettent de créer une machine virtuelle en installant une version de Windows mais qui sera encapsulé dans un gros fichier dépendant de Parallels Desktop, VMware et bien entendu de macOS.

Donc, une version de Windows installée via Assistant Boot Camp et après installation de tous les pilotes/drivers utilisera à 100 % tous les composants de la carte mère d'un Mac sans aucune limitation matérielle.

Comme mentionné, une machine virtuelle n'utilisera jamais directement le processeur, la mémoire, la puce/carte graphique et les autres composants de la carte mère d'un Mac.

Dans une machine virtuelle, au niveau fluidité, si à la base on a un Mac bien doté en processeur, mémoire et puce/carte graphique, il n'y a aucun souci à utiliser tous les logiciels Windows. La seule restriction est qu'il faudra abandonner l'idée de vouloir jouer à des jeux récents !

Il me semble t'avoir renvoyé sur ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...qui est une alternative, mais qui utilisera à 100 % tous les composants de la carte mère d'un Mac. Pour information, faisant de la 3D et 3DS Max ne pouvant pas s'installer dans une version de macOS, j'ai opté pour cette solution.

Je ne suis pas à ta place, je ne sais pas ce que souhaites faire en voulant utiliser une version de Windows, mais pour moi c'est la finalité qui détermine si on doit utiliser une machine virtuelle en émulation ou une version complète utilisant les composants.


----------



## loupied (21 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Encore une fois, petite confusion de ta part, car Assistant Boot Camp permet de faire l'installation de Windows dans une partition dédiée et qui sera indépendante de macOS. Avec Parallels Desktop où VMware, ces derniers permettent de créer une machine virtuelle en installant une version de Windows mais qui sera encapsulé dans un gros fichier dépendant de Parallels Desktop, VMware et bien entendu de macOS.
> 
> Donc, une version de Windows installée via Assistant Boot Camp et après installation de tous les pilotes/drivers utilisera à 100 % tous les composants de la carte mère d'un Mac sans aucune limitation matérielle.
> 
> ...


Je viens de tester la version d'essai, ça marche très bien mais ça m'a fait foiré toutes mes licenses autocad et office de windows...
Cela mérite surement une nouvelle réinstallation propre à l'avenir directement sur mac et ne plus passer sur bootcamp...
Merci à vous
Bonne soirée


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2020)

loupied a dit:


> Je viens de tester la version d'essai, ça marche très bien


Oui, mais de quoi, Parallels Desktop ou VMware ?


loupied a dit:


> mais ça m'a fait foiré toutes mes licenses autocad et office de windows...


Par défaut, si tu as déjà installé une version ne possédant q'une simple licence, si tu en refais l'installation ailleurs que sur le même support, comme il y a une vérification via les serveurs, il y a blocage.


----------



## loupied (22 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, mais de quoi, Parallels Desktop ou VMware ?
> 
> Par défaut, si tu as déjà installé une version ne possédant q'une simple licence, si tu en refais l'installation ailleurs que sur le même support, comme il y a une vérification via les serveurs, il y a blocage.


Bonjour,je parlais de parallels,ok,oui c est la misère pour les licences....y a du potentiel mais je réinstallerais parallels quand je compterais tout réinstaller.
Merci encore à vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2020)

Si les souvenirs de mes premières utilisations de Parallel ne sont pas trop émoussés (ça remonte à Windows XP), Parallel est fourni avec un outil permettant de réaliser un clone d'un Windows installé (dans mon cas, sur un vrai PC, mais ça doit aussi fonctionner avec une partition Boot Camp). Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu, à l'époque, à re-saisir aucune de mes licences, tout était passé "comme une lettre à la poste".

Sinon, sur le plan "performances", il est clair que Parallel ne peut se comparer à Boot Camp, j'ai par exemple, en ce moment, Windows 7 pro 64 bits installé via Boot Camp sur mon Mac mini 2010 (C2D à 2,4 Ghz, 8 Go de Ram), non pas dans une partition sur le SSD principal, mais sur le second SSD, que j'ai installé à la place du lecteur optique, et qui lui est entièrement dédié, et ce même Windows utilisé avec Parallel (je ne sais plus quel numéro de version, celle juste avant celle en promo actuellement, je n'ai pas fait la dernière mise à jour étant toujours sous Mojave) sur mon MBP 15 de 2015 (Quad-core i7 à 2,5 Ghz, 16 Go de Ram). Sur le plan du ressenti, malgré une machine au moins quatre fois plus rapide, sous Parallel, le ressenti général est similaire, ça ne parait pas "plus réactif" que sur le Mac mini. Sur le plan "performance brute", je n'ai pas testé, je pense que le MBP permet de faire un peu mieux que le Mac mini, mais pas dans les proportions de leurs puissances réelles respectives.

Tiens, c'est une idée, je vais installer GeekBench sur les deux et comparer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2020)

Bon, je viens de faire le test avec la version 3 de GeekBench (en 32 bits, version d'essais oblige) : le W7 sous Parallel est 5 fois plus rapide que celui sous Boot Camp (4 cœurs-8 threads contre 2 cœurs-2 threads en plus de la différence de génération) Par contre, sous Mac OS, avec la même version de Geekbench (et toujours en 32 bits pour la même raison), le MBP sous Mojave est 7,6 fois plus rapide que le Mac mini sous High Sierra, donc, Parallel (version 15, j'ai regardé) engendre bien une déperdition de performance par rapport à BootCamp. Si j'avais eu assez de place sur le SSD du MBP pour y mettre une partition BootCamp, je suis certain que la différence aurait été quasiment la même sous Windows et sous Mac OS.


----------



## gracios (10 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Tu mets ta machine virtuelle (MV) où tu veux ....
> 
> PS : J'utilise Parallels Desktop depuis la version 4 ou 5


doit-on payer continuellement pour utiliser parallèle desktop ou seulement à l'achat de l'application ?


----------



## gracios (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware, il n'y aura pas de performances optimales, car tu fais une confusion. Une machine virtuelle sera entièrement en émulation au niveau matériel, à aucun moment cette machine virtuelle n'utilisera directement les composants de la carte mère d'un Mac au niveau processeur, mémoire, carte graphique.
> 
> A la base il faut un Mac qui soit bien doté matériellement et pour exemple, dans le panneau des réglages d'une machine virtuelle, si ton Mac possède 16 Go de mémoire, tu ne pourras utiliser au maximum que 8 Go, même chose avec une carte graphique de base de 4 Go, seul un maximum de 2 Go sera possible. L'émulation du nombre de coeurs sera aussi limité, donc une machine virtuelle sera techniquement une version en totale émulation logicielle.


VMware....est-ce gratuit ?


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> doit-on payer continuellement pour utiliser parallèle desktop ou seulement à l'achat de l'application ?


On paye à chaque changement de version majeure, pas pour les mises à jour intermédiaires.


gracios a dit:


> VMware....est-ce gratuit ?


Il n'a jamais été gratuit, ce serait trop beau !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2021)

Mais il y en a un gratuit, celui d'Oracle, Virtual Box, et il est tout à fait fonctionnel, et offre de bonnes performances.


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> On paye à chaque changement de version majeure, pas pour les mises à jour intermédiaires.
> 
> Il n'a jamais été gratuit, ce serait trop beau !



Bonjour, il semble qu'il y a une version gratuite depuis pas longtemps, voir ici  . L'édition standard, qui s'appelle *Fusion 12 Player*, est gratuite pour une utilisation personnelle (par exemple pour jouer à un jeu sur sa machine virtuelle).


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

C'est bien, mais vous en avez fait le téléchargement où ? De plus, il n'y a pas de version pour macOS Big Sur il me semble et j'attends avec impatience pour voir les différences avec une version complète que je connais bien.


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais vous en avez fait le téléchargement où ?



Sur le site de *Vmware USA* , comme indiqué dans les commentaires du lien de Macgen que j'ai donné, c'est pas simple à trouver sur le site français.



Locke a dit:


> De plus, il n'y a pas de version pour macOS Big Sur il me semble



extrait du site vmware : "Ready for macOS 11.0 Big Sur" (pour Fusion 12)


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Sur le site de *Vmware USA* , comme indiqué dans les commentaires du lien de Macgen que j'ai donné, c'est pas simple à trouver sur le site français.


Tu peux mettre le lien direct sans problème, ce n'est pas illégal.


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais vous en avez fait le téléchargement où ? De plus, il n'y a pas de version pour macOS Big Sur il me semble et j'attends avec impatience pour voir les différences avec une version complète que je connais bien.


Voila 







Locke a dit:


> Tu peux mettre le lien direct sans problème, ce n'est pas illégal.



Il était dans le lien de macgen , voila le lien 



Locke a dit:


> Tu peux mettre le lien direct sans problème, ce n'est pas illégal.



précision: *il faut créer un compte *pour demander une licence (gratuite donc)


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> précision: *il faut créer un compte *pour demander une licence (gratuite donc)


C'est bon, dans la création de mon compte je n'avais pas viré les () pour le n° de téléphone. C'est bien installé...





...mais comme je suis comme Saint Thomas, reste à voir s'il n'y a aucune différence avec une version payante ?


----------



## chafpa (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> ...mais comme je suis comme Saint Thomas, reste à voir s'il n'y a aucune différence avec une version payante ?


Alors je vais attendre les éventuels retour


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> ...mais comme je suis comme Saint Thomas, reste à voir s'il n'y a aucune différence avec une version payante ?



Il y a quelques différences, voir ici (menu comparaison)  mais pour un usage de type personnel, ça devrait suffire .


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Il y a quelques différences, voir ici (menu comparaison)  mais pour un usage de type personnel, ça devrait suffire .


J'ai confiance dans le rédacteur de cet article... https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/10/08/fusion-12-gratuit/ ...donc il n'y a pas de différence.


----------



## maxou56 (15 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> donc il n'y a pas de différence.


Bonsoir, 
Quelques-unes quand même, on ne peut pas créer de clone (on peut contourner en dupliquant le fichier dans le Finder)
On ne peut chiffrer la VM.
Mais la plus gênante on ne peut pas exporter les VM en .ova (format standard)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2021)

Cela dit, il existe un logiciel de virtualisation gratuit et "open source" qui lui, n'a pas (sauf évolution récente qui m'aurait échappée) de version "payante", même pour un usage "pro", et qui est maintenu et distribué par une boîte dont le sérieux ne peut guère être remis en question : Oracle. Je veux parler de Virtual Box, qui, sur un usage "lambda", permet de faire la même chose que VMWare ou Parallel Desktop, et il fonctionne sous Big Sur.

Bon, il est vrai qu'il n'est pas aussi "pointu" que Parallel, et je n'ai aucune info sur VMWare, mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici ou là, il n'est pas loin de faire jeu égal avec ce dernier !


----------

